# No UPS tracking???



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've seen some people get their tracking numbers for their 622's and/or return boxes from dish, well I called hoping to get a tracking number and they told me they don't have one on file for me??? I ordered my 622 on Feb 3rd and still have my install date for 2/25. I wonder why some people got tracking numbers and some not? 

When are the flood gates going to be opened for the 622's?

Jason


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

sunfire01 said:


> I've seen some people get their tracking numbers for their 622's and/or return boxes from dish, well I called hoping to get a tracking number and they told me they don't have one on file for me??? I ordered my 622 on Feb 3rd and still have my install date for 2/25. I wonder why some people got tracking numbers and some not? ...


My wife ordered her 942 on a Tuesday with the install scheduled for the following Tuesday. When I called on Friday to say the rcvr had not yet arrived, they told me it was going out that day. No tracking number available. On Tuesday AM I called to say the rcvr was not there and I was concerned about it not bing there for the afternoon install. The did give the tracking number at that time - it was made available for pickup by UPS late on Friday. I received it late Tuesday - too late for the install. My sense of the matter was that they did not routinely provide a Tracking Number to the Customer, but if a problem starts to develop they may do so.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

Well for the 622 i believe the installer will bring it..


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I've gotten so many different answers, I'm not sure who to believe. I've been told that the 622 is always shipped, but every time I've called to request tracking info, the CSr has told me that the installer will bring it. I always ask them to double check their info, and they always come back saying the 622 is indeed shipped to the customer. The last two times I've called, I was told my reciever had already shipped and i should see it by the end of the week. (NO tracking number though). Today, I was told that it had not shipped, but would, and I would get it before my 2/28 install date. (Hopefully, they meant 2/28/06).


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

zer0cool said:


> I've gotten so many different answers, I'm not sure who to believe. I've been told that the 622 is always shipped, but every time I've called to request tracking info, the CSr has told me that the installer will bring it. I always ask them to double check their info, and they always come back saying the 622 is indeed shipped to the customer. The last two times I've called, I was told my reciever had already shipped and i should see it by the end of the week. (NO tracking number though). Today, I was told that it had not shipped, but would, and I would get it before my 2/28 install date. (Hopefully, they meant 2/28/06).


My install date is 2/28 also.


----------



## Oompah (Feb 8, 2006)

Raymond Simonian said:


> zer0cool said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten so many different answers, I'm not sure who to believe. I've been told that the 622 is always shipped, but every time I've called to request tracking info, the CSr has told me that the installer will bring it. I always ask them to double check their info, and they always come back saying the 622 is indeed shipped to the customer. The last two times I've called, I was told my reciever had already shipped and i should see it by the end of the week. (NO tracking number though). Today, I was told that it had not shipped, but would, and I would get it before my 2/28 install date. (Hopefully, they meant 2/28/06).
> ...


If they give you a 2/29 install date, worry!


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Oompah said:


> If they give you a 2/29 install date, worry!


Yeah......2/29/08....!!!


----------

